# Bordetella vax for pup



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Apparently the Bordetella vaccine is required for my pup to attend any type of obedience classes, etc. She hasn't had it yet but my vet says the intranasal spray has less risk of any side effects than the shots.

I am slightly worried... but since we plan to do a lot of obedience, tracking, possibly agility, I guess I have to get it done. Anything I should know about this? Advice?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It's been required for our puppy classes and for boarding and daycare, so I've been giving to my dogs for years. Many people don't think it's necessary, but like me you won't have a choice. My vet always uses the intranasal form.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

None of the dog schools in my area require more than a rabies shot, thank goodness.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Our vet didn't give us a choice, it was called a vaccine and he gave it internasaly, I don't care much, its either a shot in the butt or some drops in the nose. I'm not a chemist by any means but my vet seems like a guy up on new technology so I figured that was probably best.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

When I have to get the vaccine for Phoenix, I too get the internasal. Personally, he doesn't get the vaccine unless I'm boarding him and that's because it is required by the facility. The training facility we go to doesn't require it.

However, I hope your vet let you know that the intranasal does not last a year, usually 6 months. They now have an injectable vaccine that will last a year. The intranasal, to me, is the safer of the two (injectable vs. intranasal). You should know that the vaccine is not 100% effect in either form.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

I am in the same boat - I do not vaccinate unnecessarily either, but my new obedience trainer called and said Bordetella is required. So, I went and had it done intranasaly. He wasn't crazy about having two strangers shove a tube of disgusting liquid up his nose, but he was totally fine. A little sleepy the rest of the day, but that was a bonus, imo, lmao... But yeah it's no big deal, and it's not something I'll do again unless I have to.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The vaccine will not cover all the strains. And some dogs will get a mild case of kennel cough from the vaccination.
One reason I opted to train with a SchH club, there are no rules regarding vaccinations. My local training clubs all require vax as well...I wish they would understand that over vaccinating is harmful!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> The vaccine will not cover all the strains. And some dogs will get a mild case of kennel cough from the vaccination.
> One reason I opted to train with a SchH club, there are no rules regarding vaccinations. My local training clubs all require vax as well...I wish they would understand that over vaccinating is harmful!


Ugh, I know, me too... But the place I'm going to doubles as a daycare place, so I don't want to take any chances, and this trainer is a great find and super close... I'm waiting until Spring for the SchH club, it's way too far in this weather.


----------

